# Hello All......... Great Site



## ditchdiger

sorry for the delay in introduceing myself

ime recovering from 2 major ops and not 2 well..........









i also found this site by accident

allways had a thing for watches but never realised sites like this existed

mostly i prefer watches i can use without worry [probaly because of my military background]

i dont have anything realy for dress or show...except maybe my motorbike....

did have a realy nice omega speedmaster but sold it as i didnt wear it enough to keep time

in bosnia it was so hot on convoys i took to wearing watches on my belt and the habit stuck for a long time









so now i mostly by quartz.......

some realy nice watches on this site ,but i realise ive got a lot to learn as a lot of the referances i dont get









anyway thanks for the welcome....john

ps i dont dig ditches it just summat me brothers call me

youl never get rich digging a ditch youre in the army now.............


----------



## pg tips

welcome dd

a lot of ex (and serving) military here. A great following for mil watches (issued and mil style) as well.

Don't be afraid to ask, we don't ridicule newbies, with Jase and Mac on the forum we don't feel the need, they are fodder enough!


----------



## Guest

Welcome mate







Tony


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> Don't be afraid to ask, we don't ridicule newbies, with Jase and Mac on the forum we don't feel the need, they are fodder enough!


It`s a thankless job but someone has to do it









Welcome to the forum DD, I`m sure you`ll enjoy it here


----------



## PhilM

Welcome to the forum hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Stan

Welcome aboard ditchdiger.


----------



## unlcky alf

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Alas

Hope you enjoy yourself here. I've found out loads - especially the volume level the wife can reach when I buy another watch.
















Still its all good fun - sometimes.

Alasdair


----------



## ditchdiger

surely its easyer to hide watch purchases than some things

i know someone who bought a new motorbike finaly convinced his wife he had allways had a red bike not blue

well so far since joining ive bought a strap of here a watch from another site and a g shock from ebay in less than a week

bloody addictive this lark

also looks like a lot of stuff stays within the forum circle which is good it means [i guess] that if you buy a watch

you can flip it if you decide its not for you....................


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome, hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Ventura

Hi mate. Welcome here. Best to email me now as the other place I can't go on anymore.


----------



## Guest

Welcome DD







TONY


----------



## strange_too

Welcome to









Enjoy your time here.


----------



## ditchdiger

thanks for the welcome

ime learning slooooowley...............


----------



## jasonm

Ventura said:


> Hi mate. Welcome here. Best to email me now as the other place I can't go on anymore.


Oh dear...What happened?


----------



## MarkF

Welcome.







What bike have you got? Pics please.



ditchdiger said:


> I know someone who bought a new motorbike finaly convinced his wife he had allways had a red bike not blue


I can relate to this, I chop & change so regularly that Carolyn hasn't a clue what's in the garage. She was complaining at the weekend that there was no space in the garage with 2 motorbikes (and assorted cyles). I haven't had 2 motorbikes at the same time for over a year.









Soon will have though  Best to take advantage of the phantom bike while I can.


----------



## ditchdiger

KAWASAKI ZRX 1200R

i have just had the seat raised and lowered the pegs

knees have diabolical injuries from the army, so had to reduce bend didnt want a hardley davidson forward controls

also akra exhaust,ohlins shocks and some other little mods

had it since 2003 not a sports bike but wouldnt swap, lots of fun wrestleing round corners............









http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q36/joh...ep/IMG_5978.jpg

tell me again how to pot pic without link?


----------



## MarkF

ditchdiger said:


> KAWASAKI ZRX 1200R
> 
> i have just had the seat raised and lowered the pegs
> 
> knees have diabolical injuries from the army, so had to reduce bend didnt want a hardley davidson forward controls
> 
> also akra exhaust,ohlins shocks and some other little mods
> 
> had it since 2003 not a sports bike but wouldnt swap, lots of fun wrestleing round corners............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q36/joh...ep/IMG_5978.jpg
> 
> tell me again how to pot pic without link?


Nice bike,a timeless design, I've had a couple of XJR1200's, similar thing but bad handlers.









Click on the 2nd right green icon and cut and paste you image link into the box now on your screen.


----------



## strange_too

ditchdiger said:


> KAWASAKI ZRX 1200R
> 
> i have just had the seat raised and lowered the pegs
> 
> knees have diabolical injuries from the army, so had to reduce bend didnt want a hardley davidson forward controls
> 
> also akra exhaust,ohlins shocks and some other little mods
> 
> had it since 2003 not a sports bike but wouldnt swap, lots of fun wrestleing round corners............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me again how to pot pic without link?










and [/ img] (without the space between the / and the i) before and after the URL will make the browser pre fetch the image

Or choose the bottom image option in photobucket under the photo you want to use and then paste it into the document.


----------



## Barryboy

ditchdiger said:


> KAWASAKI ZRX 1200R
> 
> i have just had the seat raised and lowered the pegs
> 
> knees have diabolical injuries from the army, so had to reduce bend didnt want a hardley davidson forward controls
> 
> also akra exhaust,ohlins shocks and some other little mods
> 
> had it since 2003 not a sports bike but wouldnt swap, lots of fun wrestleing round corners............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q36/joh...ep/IMG_5978.jpg
> 
> tell me again how to pot pic without link?


Nice bike, DD. I was thinking long and hard about this model, The Suzuki 1300 and the Honda 1300. I ended up getting a carb model Blackbird and I'm really, really pleased with it. All we need now is some sunny weather....


----------



## ditchdiger

this was my favourite


----------



## ditchdiger

you meet the nicest girls on a triumph

.......


----------

